# التجارة بأجساد القديسين _ أثناسيوس الرسولي



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 يوليو 2014)

*أطلب إليكم أن تحتملوني إذا نبَّهت بكلمات قليلة لأنني حقاً أغار عليكم غيرة الله ...

عندما سقط المتملِّقون والمتطفِّلون على هرطقتهم من الميليتيين في هذه الأفكار، صاروا بؤساء، ليس فقط لأنهم استبدلوا اسم الرب يسوع المسيح باسم أريوس، وصاروا أريوسيين بدلاً من أن يكونوا مسيحيين، كما سبق وقلتُ، لكن لأنَّهم، كالوثنيين، يعبدون المخلوق بدلاً من الله خالق كل شيء، قائلين لإن ابن الله الوحيد مخلوق. لأنَّ أفعالهم تشبه أقوالهم، مثل الجاهل الذي تكلَّم عنه المرتل قائلاً: "قال الجاهل في قلبه: ليس إله. فسدوا ورَجسوا في تعدياتهم" (مز 53: 1).

لأنهم عندما يردِّدون أباطيل، مثل بيلاطس وهيرودس في ذلك الزمن، تجرَّؤوا هم أيضاً أن يقاوموا الرب ويزدروا بالقديسين الذين رقدوا في اسمه، كما لو أنهم حانقون أنَّ مَن ينكرونه هم قد اعترف به هؤلاء. لأنَّ أجساد الشهداء الذين جاهدوا حسناً لم يدفنوها في الأرض، بل يشرعون في وضعها في توابيت وعلى محفات خشبية لكي يراها مَن يريد. 

وهم يفعلون هذا بشكلٍ كما لو أنه من أجل كرامة الشهداء، لكنَّ الأمر في الحقيقة هو ازدراء بالشهداء. وهم يفعلون ذلك بسبب أمر مشينٍ، لأنه على الرغم من أنهم ليس عندهم أجساد شهداء في مدينتهم، ولا يعرفون ما هو الشهيد، تآمروا على سرقة أجسادهم وأخذها من جبَّانات الكنيسة الجامعة. وهم يستولون على أجساد الشهداء الذين دُفِنوا بالفعل وينقلونها لكي يجدوا الوسيلة بواسطة أجسادهم ليخدعوا هؤلاء الذين أضلُّوهم. 

لكن نصيب إسرائيل ليس هو ضلال، ولم يسلِّمنا آباؤنا هذا، لكنهم حسبوا عملاً مثل هذا تَعَدٍّ للناموس. في الزمن القديم قرَّر الله على آدم يحُكمٍ قائلاً: "أنت تراب وإلى التراب تعود". وسَرَت هذه الكلمة على الجميع، سَرَت على كلِّ واحدٍ في آدم. وكُّل الذين يموتون في كل مكان يُدفَنون. هكذا فعل إبراهيم واشترى المغارة من عفرون، وهناك دفن زوجته سارة. بعد ذلك دَفَنَ إسحق إبراهيم، وفي المغارة نفسها دُفِنَ جسد يعقوب. أمَّا يوسف وهو يموت، فأوصى من أجل عظامه ودُفِنَ في ذلك المكان. 

وكذلك مكتوب عن كل واحدٍ من الذين فارقوا أجسادهم أنَّهم دُفِنوا في مقابر. وقد تكلَّمت الأسفار المقدسة عن الأنبياء في موضعَين أنهم دُفِنوا، قائلة: "ويل لكم، أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون، لأنكم تبنون قبور الأنبياء، وتزيِّنون مدافن الصدّيقين". وكل هؤلاء قبورهم موجودة عندنا إلى هذا اليوم، مثلما رأينا قبور بطرس وبولس في المدينة العُظمى روما، وقبر يوحنا في أفسس، وقبور آخرين في كل مكان حيثما رقدوا. لذلك، لن نتعجَّب والمكان الخارجي سيشهد عن جسد الربِّ أنَّه وُضِعَ في قبرٍ، وأيضاً أنَّ القبور تفتَّحت وقام كثيرٌ من أجساد القدِّيسين الذين رقدوا، وبعد أن قاموا دخلوا المدينة وظهروا لكثيرين".

... من ذا الذي سيقدر أن يقول أنه شاهد جسد بولس أو بطرس أو آخرين من القدِّيسين غير مدفونين؟ هؤلاء المتهورين في كل أمر فليقولوا إن كانوا قد رأوا جسد اسطفانوس أوَّل الشهداء، لكنهم لن يستطيعوا أن يقولوا. لقد سبق وتكلَّمنا عن قبورهم. لذلك، يمكن للواحد أن يسمِّى مثل هؤلاء بأي اسم إلآَّ اسم المسيحيين، لأنهم أغاظوا الرب، وصاروا أنجاساً أمام الشهداء، وقاوَموا الكتاب المقدس. لأنهم صاروا عُصاةً للصوت القائل: "لا تَمَسُّوا مُسَحَائي ولا تُسِيئوا إلى أنبيائي" (مز 15:105).

لأنه إثمٌ صارخٌ التسوُّل وسرقة مقابر الشهداء، وألاَّ يُدفَنوا مثل القديسين - وقبل كل أحد مثل الرب - وأن يتشبَّهوا هم أنفسهم بالأنبياء الكَذبة. لأنَّ مثل هؤلاء الناس، هم وأتباعهم، سيصيرون مطروحين على الطرقات أمام السيف والجوع، ولن يكون هناك من يدفنهم ،كما قال إرميا النبي. وعن الذين أخطأوا من الشعب قال: "لن يُندَبوا ولن يُدفَنوا، ويكونون عِبرَة على وجه الأرض". أمَّا عن يهوياقيم، ملك يهوذا، هذا الذي أكثر الخطيئة، فقال: "لن يندبوه قائلين: آه يا أخي، ولن يبكوا عليه قائلين: الويل لي يا سيِّد، الويل لي يا أخي. سيُدفَن دَفنَة حمارٍ، ويتحلَّل، ويُلقى خارج بوابة أورشليم" (إر 22).

مَن سيقدر أن يمقت الهراطقة كاستحقاقهم؟ مَن سيرغب في أن يقابلهم وهم يهينون أجساد القديسين مثل الأنبياء الكذبة؟ مَن شاهد أجساد الشهداء والأنبياء مطروحةً ومكشوفةً دون أن يرتعد؟ هذا ليس من شيم المسيحيين. لم يسلِّمنا بولس هذا. لم يفعل البطاركة ولا الأنبياء هذا في أي زمنٍ، ولكنهم الميليتيون الذين تآمروا على هذا بسبب التجارة. لأنَّ هذا نوعٌ من احتيال يربعام، هذا الذي كان يبيع الحمام ويقوم بالصرافة في بيت الله، كما هو مكتوب. لكن الأمر ظاهرٌ دون ارتيابٍ، أنَّ الرب قال للذين تعدوا الناموس في ذلك الزمان وطُردوا بالسوط: "لا تجعلوا بيتَ أبي موضعَ تجارةٍ". هؤلاء أيضاً سيسمعونه بالتأكيد قائلاً: "لا تبيعوا أجساد الشهداء، ولا تجعلوا اعترافهم الحسن تجارةً من أجل محبة المال". لأنَّ من سيقترفون مثل هذه الآثام حتماً سينالون هذا القصاص عنه. 



المرجع: الرسالة الفصحية الــ 41 للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، منقولة عن مجلة مدرسة الإسكندرية السنة السادسة العدد الأول، ترجمها عن القبطية الدكتور صموئيل القس قزمان معوض.
http://erinipasy.blogspot.com/​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2014)

*دفن الاجساد أم وضعها في مزارات للتبرك بها ؟
*
*89.  وجدير بالذكر أن أقص عليكم كيف كان موته لكي تسمعوا هذا كرغبتكم. لأن         نهايته هذه تستحق الإقتداء بها. فإنه كعادته زار الرهبان في الجبل  الخارجي،        وإذ عرف من العناية الإلهية أن نهايته قد اقتربت، قال  للأخوة: "هذه آخر زيارة        أقوم بها لكم، وإن رأينا بعضنا بعضاً مرة  أخرى في هذه الحياة كان ذلك مثار        للدهشة. أخيرا قد قرب وقت ارتحالي،  لأنني أشرفت علي المائة وخمسة أعوام".*
*       وعندما سمعوا هذا بكوا وعانقوا الشيخ وقبلوه. أما هو  فتكلم بفرح. كأنه مسافر        من مدينة غريبة إلى وطنه. ونصحهم  بأن لا  يتكاسلوا في عملهم، ولا يخوروا في        تدريبهم، بل ليعيشوا كأنهم مماتون  كل يوم، وكما قال لهم سابقا يجب أن يحرصوا        كل الحرص علي حفظ النفس  من الأفكار الدنسة، وأن يقتدوا بالقديسين بكل نشاط ،        ولا تكون لهم  أية خلطة "بالمانيين"[139]المنشقين،        لأنكم تعرفون أخلاقهم الشريرة  الفاسدة. ولا تكن لكم أية شركة مع الأريوسيين        لأن كفرهم واضح للجميع  ولا تنزعجوا إن رأيتم القضاة يحمونهم، لأن دفاعهم عنهم        له نهاية.  وعظمتهم زائلة ولمدة قصيرة، لذلك ابذلوا حرصا أوفر لحفظ أنفسكم بلا         دنس منهم، ولا حظوا تقاليد الآباء سيما الإيمان المقدس بربنا يسوع المسيح         الذى تعلمتموه من الكتب ، والذى طالما ذكرتكم به. *
*       90. ولما ألح الأخوة ليمكث معهم ويموت هناك رفض لأسباب  كثيرة كان ينم عنها        التزامه الصمت، وكان أخصها هذا السبب: أن  المصريين معتادون إكرام أجساد        الصالحين ـ سيما أجساد الشهداء ـ  بالخدمات الجنائزية، ولفها بالأقمشة        الكتانية عند الموت، وعدم دفنها  تحت الأرض بل وضعها علي أرائك، وحفظها في        منازلهم، ظانين أنهم بهذا  يكرمون الراحلين. *
*       وطالما حث أنطونيوس الأساقفة لأعطاء النصائح للشعب في هذه  الناحية. كذلك علم        العلمانيين ووبخ النساء قائلا: "إن هذا الأمر لا  هو شرعي ولا هو مقدس علي        الإطلاق ، لأن أجساد الأباء البطاركة  الأولين والأنبياء محفوظة إلى الآن في        مقابر. ونفس جسد الرب أودع  قبراً وضع عليه حجر، وبقي مختبئا إلى أن قام في        اليوم الثالث.[140]         وإذ قال هذا بين لهم أن من لم يدفن أجساد الموتى بعد الموت تعدى  الوصية حتى        وأن كانت الأجساد مقدسة، لأنه أي جسد أعظم أو أكثر قداسة  من جسد الرب؟ ولما        سمع هذا الكثيرون دفنوا الموتى منذ ذلك الوقت  تحت الأرض. وشكروا الرب إذ         تلقوا التعليم الصحيح. *
*       91. أما هو، فإذ كان يعرف العادة، ويخشى أن يعامل جسده  بتلك الطريقة، أسرع        بدخول الجبل الداخلي الذى أعتاد الإقامة فيه،  بعد أن ودع الرهبان في الجبل        الخارجي. وبعد شهور قليلة حل به المرض.  فدعا الراهبين اللذين كانا قد بقيا في        الجبل خمسة عشر عاماً   يمارسان النسك، ويخدمان أنطونيوس بسبب تقدمه في السن،        وقال لهما:  "إنني كما هو مكتوب[141]        ذاهب في طريق الآباء، لأنني أرى أنني دعيت  من الرب. فكونوا ساهرين، ولا        تفسدوا نسككم الطويل، بل كأنكم مبتدئون  الآن حافظوا علي عزمكم بغيرة، لأنكم        تعلمون خداع الشياطين وكيف  أنها متوحشة ولكنها قليلة القوة. لذلك لا تخافوها،        بل بالحرى تنسموا  المسيح دواماً، وثقوا فيه، عيشوا كأنكم تموتون كل يوم،        التفتوا إلى  أنفسكم، تذكروا النصائح التى سمعتموها منى. لا تكن لكم شركة مع         المنشقين، ولا أية خلطة علي الإطلاق مع الأريوسيين الهراطقة لأنكم تعلمون  كيف        أنني تجنبتهم بسبب عداوتهم للمسيح وتعاليم هرطقاتهم الغريبة.  لذلك كونوا أكثر        غيره علي الدوام لأتباع الله أولا ، ثم التمثل  بالقديسين، حتى يقبلونكم أيضاً        بعد الموت كأصدقاء معروفين ، في  المظال الأبدية، تأملوا في هذه الأمور وفكروا        فيها. وإن كنتم  تحترمونني وتهتمون بي كأب فلا تسمحوا لأى شخص يأخذ جسدى إلى        مصر،  لئلا يضعوني في البيوت، لأنني دخلت الجبال وأتيت هنا لأتفادى هذا.       *
*       " أنتم تعرفون كيف أنني كنت دواما أوبخ من تمسكوا بهذه  العادة ونصحتهم ليكفوا        عنها، لذلك ادفنوا جسدى، وخبئوه تحت الأرض  بأنفسكم وحافظوا علي كلمتي  حتى لا        يعرف المكان أحد سواكما. لأنني  في قيامة الأموات سأتقبله بلا فساد من المخلص.        ووزعوا ثيابي،  لأثناسيوس الأسقف أعطوا جلد خروف والرداء الذى أنا مضطجع عليه،         والذى أعطانيه هو جديدا، ولكنه عتق معي، ولسابيون الأسقف أعطوا الجلد  الآخر،        واحتفظوا لنفسكم بالثوب المصنوع من الشعر[142]        أما  الباقي فخذاه يا ولدى. لأن أنطونيوس راحل ولن يبقى معكما فيما بعد".*
*       92. وإذ قال هذا قبلاه، ثم رفع رجليه، وكأنه رأى أصدقاء  قادمين إليه وفرح        بهم، لأنه إذ رقد بدت طلعته باشة، وعندئذ مات وضم  إلى الآباء. أما هما فبناء        علي وصيته لفاه ودفناه مخبئين جسده تحت  الأرض، ولا يعرف أحد حتى اليوم أين        دفن سوى هذين الاثنين والذى تقبل  جلد الغنم من المغبوط أنطونيوس، والذى تقبل        الثوب الذى كان يلبسه،  حسبا ذلك كنزا نفيساً، لأن مجرد التطلع إلى هذين        الرداءين كان يعتبر  تطلعا إلى أنطونيوس. وكل من لبسهما كان يبدوا كأنه حامل        نصائحه  بفرح. *
*       93. هذه هي نهاية حياة أنطونيوس في الجسد.  أما الوصف الذى تقدم فهو لمحة عن        نسكه، وأن كان هذا الوصف أقل مما  يستحقه. فإنك بهذا يمكنك أن تدرك كيف  كان        أنطونيوس رجل الله عظيما.  ذاك الذى منذ شبابه إلى سن متقدمة كهذه، احتفظ        بغيرة ثابتة نحو  النسك، ولم ينغلب بسبب تقدم سنة من شهوة الأطعمة الفاخرة،        ولا غير  طريقة ملابسه بسبب ضعف جسمه. ومع ذلك ظل سليما من كل أذى، لأن عينيه         لم تظلما، بل بقيت سليمتين تماما، وكان يرى بوضوح، أما أسنانه فلم يفقد  واحدة        منا، بل زادتها شيخوخته ثباتا من اللثة. وظل قوى اليدين  والقدمين. وبينما كان        كل الناس يستعملون أطعمه منوعة وثيابا متعددة  كان هو يبدو أكثر انشراحا وأوفر        قوة 
      (ببساطة طعامه وملبسه). *
*       أما ذيوع شهرته في كل مكان، واحترام  الجميع له بإعجاب، واشتاق الذين لم يروه        لمشاهدته، فكل هذا برهان  واضح علي فضيلته ومحبه الله لنفسه. لأن أنطونيوس لم        يشتهر بسبب  كتاباته أو بسبب أية حكمة عالمية أو أي فن ، بل بسبب  تقواه نحو         الله فقط. وليس من ينكر أن هذه كانت موهبة من الله لأنه من أين كان ممكنا  أن        يسمع عن ذلك الرجل في أسبانيا وبلاد الغال. فى روما وأفريقيا،  لولا الله         الذى يجعل  أخصاءه معروفين في كل مكان، والذى وعد أيضا  أنطونيوس  بهذا في        البداية؟ لأنهم حتى إن عملوا في الخفاء، وأرادوا  أن يبقوا متوارين، إلا أن        الرب يظهرهم كمصابيح لإناره الجميع لكي  يعرف كل من يسمعون أن وصايا الله        قادرة علي أن تقود الناس إلى  النجاح، فيزدادوا غيرة في طريق الفضيلة.        *
*       94. لذلك إقرأوا هذه الكلمات لسائر الأخوة لكي يعرفوا  ماذا يجب أن تكون عليه        حياة الرهبان، ولكي يؤمنوا أن ربنا ومخلصنا  يسوع المسيح يمجد الذين يمجدونه،        ويقود الذين يخدمونه إلى النهاية،  ليس فقط إلى الملكوت، بل هنا أيضا يجعلهم        ظاهرين (حتى ولو خبئوا  أنفسهم وأرادوا الاعتزال عن العالم) ومعروفين تمام        المعرفة في كل  مكان، بسبب فضيلتهم والمساعدات التى يقدمونها للآخرين. وإن لزم         الأمر إقرأوا هذا بين الوثنيين، حتى يعرفوا أن ربنا يسوع المسيح ليس فقط         إلهاً وابن الله، بل أيضا أن المسيحيين الذين يخدمونه بالحق ويؤمنون  به عمليا        لا يبرهنون فقط علي عدم ألوهية الشياطين التى يظنها  الوثنيون أنفسهم آلهة، بل        أيضا يدوسونها تحت أقدامهم، ويطاردونها  كمضللة ومفسدة للبشر. * 
*       وذلك بيسوع المسيح ربنا الذى له المجد إلى ابد الآبدين أمين.     *
*-----------*
*
*
*
*
*                                 [139]            أنظر الحاشية رقم 115   ----  كو 12 – 2 * 

*                                 [140]            يو 19 : 41 ، مت 27 : 60 * 

*                                 [141]            يش 23: 14 * 

*                                 [142]             قال جيروم أن أنطونيوس تقبل من بولس الطيبى (نسبة إلى طيبة ) بدله             كهنوتية مصنوعة من أوراق النخيل، وكان يلبسها دواما في الأعياد،  فلو كان            لهذه التركة وجود وهى الأثمن من أرجوان الملوك لما كان  قد غفل عنها            أنطونيوس في الوصية بممتلكاته العالمية. ولذلك فإن  عدم ذكر شئ عن هذه            الحلة الكهنوتية في هذا الكتاب قد يلقى الشك  علي رواية جيروم.            

**حياة أنطونيوس بقلم أثناسيوس الرسولي 
 (ترجمة القس مرقص داود فصل ٩٠)*

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2014)

يقول  القديس باسيليوس الكبير : الكنيسه عروس المسيح التي اشتراها بدمه المقدس .  و أما اجساد الشهداء فيجب ان تُبني لها اماكن منفرده ، و أن تكمل قداساتهم  في اماكنهم ..... *و لكني اقول انه يجب الا تكرم الكنيسه من جهة الشهداء  ، بل الشهداء من جهة الكنيسه لان المجد لها ، لان الروح القدس تكلم لاجل  كنيسه واحده جامعه تلك التي اقيمت من جهة ابائنا القديسيين . *

و يشرح احد رهبان دير السريان العامر هذا القانون قائلاً : إذ كان يستشهد  احياناً بضعة الاف في اليوم الواحد فكان بعض الناس يأخذون اجساداً إلي  الكنائس لإكرامها ! و يطلقون علي الكنائس اسماء هؤلاء الشهداء الذين نقلت  اجسادهم الي الكنائس ،* و كثر الخلط فأحتاج الامر إلي قانون لتنظيمه ، و  لتفهيم الناس ان جسد الشهيد هو الذي يكرم بواسطة الكنيسه ، و ليست الكنيسه  هي التي تكرم بواسطة جسد الشهيد* .... (1)


و يقول د / صموئيل ( ارثوذكسي حاصل علي دكتوراه في القبطيات ) : *( الكنيسه ) كانت تري ان عدم دفن ( الشهداء ) في التراب مثل غيرهم امر غير لائق . فأجساد الانبياء دُفنت في الارض و كذلك جسد السيد المسيح نفسه قد وضِعَ في القبر .* (2) 


و يقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي : *لم يسلمنا اباؤنا مثل هذا ، بل حسبوا عملاً كهذا تعدٍ للوصيه . ففي القديم قرر الله علي ادم حكماً : انت تراب و إلأي تراب تعود  ( تك 3 : 19 ) و هذه الكلمه تنطبق علي كل واحد من ذرية ادم . و في كل مان  يدفن الموتي . هكذا فعل إبراهيم و اشتري مغارة عفرون ، و هناك دفن سارة  امرأته . بعد ذلك دفن اسح ابراهيم ، و في ذات المغاره دفن جسد يعقوب ... في  موضعين يذكر الكتاب المقدس عن الانبياء انهم دفنوا ... لا نتعجب ، لان  الموضع الخارجي يشهد ( البستان ) ان جسد الرب قد وضع في قبر . (3) *و هذا ايضا رأي الانبا انطونيوس (4) 

و يقول الانبا باخوميوس اب الشركه موصياً تلميذه تادرس ان يأخذ جسده بعد  دفنه لمكان أخر لا يخبر به احداً ; لانه كان يخشي ان يقيموا له مزاراً و لا  يدفنوا جسده في الارض ، و كان يقول : *إن القديسيين غير راضيين عن هذا ، و إن كل من يصنع هذا بهم هو يتاجر بأجساد القديسيين . *(5) 

و يقول الانبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين : *يقول البعض ،  لقد ظهر لنا شهداء و  قالوا لي : إن عظامنا مخبأة في مكان ما ، و لما وصلنا إلييهم و امسكناهم  في ضلالهم ، وجدناها عظام كلاب . و أخرون لما كانوا يقومون بالهدم و الحفر  في بعض الاماكن ، عثروا علي شكل مبني تحت الارض و شكل توابيت ، فقالوا انهم  شهداء ، هل كل من وضع في تابوت يكون من الشهداء ؟! الا يوضع فيهم كثيرون (  من غير الشهداء ) . مكتوب :  الغبي يصدق كل كلمه و يؤمن ايضاً بكل شئ علي الاطلاق و الذكي يكون منتبه ( ام 14 : 15 ) . ما شأنكم ايضاً ايها الناس بمثل هذا الامر ؟ فكنيسة المسيح ، بيت الله ، شامخه اكثر منهم جميعاً . *(6)


فقديما كانت توضع عظام الشهداء اما في مواضع خاصه او تحت المذبح داخل  الكنيسه ولا توجد لها مزارات ، و قد ادخل هذا الامر القديس كيرلس السكندري  لكي يواجه العاده الاجتماعيه التي كانت منتشره في وقته بان يذهب الشعب  مسيحيين و غيرهم الي المزارات الوثنيه فاحضر اجساد لشهداء و صنع لهم مزارات  ليزورها الشعب بديلاً عن المزارات الوثنيه و صار في دربه فيما بعد القديس  انبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين و قد كانت توجد التزامات في منتهي الحزم وقتها  ضد اي انحراف او تكريم زائد .. حتي وصلنا لما نحن فيه الان من تحنيط و بركه  و صلاتنا للقديسيين ! 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1 -  القديس باسيليوس الكبير . حياته . نسكياته . قوانينه الكنسيه . إصدار  دير العذراء السريان العامر . عن مخطوطات دير السريان . شارك في نسخه  الراهب انطونيوس السرياني ( البابا شنوده الثالث فيما بعد ) .  طبع تحت  رعاية نيافة الانبا ثيئوفيلوس اسقف ورئيس دير السريان السابق . و مراجعة د /  وهيب عطا الله ( الانبا غريغوريوس اسقف الدراسات و البحث العلمي فيما بعد )  و أ . د / مراد كامل استاذ اللغات الساميه بجامعة القاهره  . الطبعه  الثانيه .  ص 479 

 2 -   النصوص المسيحيه في العصور الاولي . الانبا  شنوده رئيس المتوحدين . الجزء الاول . سيرته ، عظاته ، قوانينه .. د /  صموئيل القس قزمان معوض . مراجعة هيئه علميه اكاديميه تحت اشراف د / جوزيف  موريس فلتس . إصدار دار بناريون للنشر . ص 90 

 3 -  الرساله الفصحيه 41 .  النصوص المسيحيه في  العصور الاولي . الانبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين . الجزء الاول . سيرته ،  عظاته ، قوانينه .. د / صموئيل القس قزمان معوض . مراجعة هيئه علميه  اكاديميه تحت اشراف د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . إصدار دار بناريون للنشر .  ص  90 ، 91 .  

 4 -  سيرة الانبا انطونيوس بقلم اثناسيوس الرسولي .  ف 90 ، 91 .. تجدها ايضاً في كتاب نسكيات الانبا انطونيوس [ حياته .  رسائله . تعاليمه ] مكتبة دير السريان العامر ص 102 : 105 . النصوص  المسيحيه في العصور الاولي . الانبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين . الجزء الاول .  سيرته ، عظاته ، قوانينه .. د / صموئيل القس قزمان معوض . مراجعة هيئه  علميه اكاديميه تحت اشراف د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . إصدار دار بناريون للنشر ص  91 ، 92


 5 - سيرة الانبا باخوميوس ، النص القبطي البحيري ف  122 – 123 ، السيره اليونانيه الاولي ف 116 ، النص العربي ص 647 – 648 ..  النصوص المسيحيه في العصور الاولي . الانبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين . الجزء  الاول . سيرته ، عظاته ، قوانينه .. د / صموئيل القس قزمان معوض . مراجعة  هيئه علميه اكاديميه تحت اشراف د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . إصدار دار بناريون  للنشر ص 92 .. باخوميوس اب الشركه و تلميذه تادرس . الاب تادرس يعقوب مالطي  . إصدار كنيسه مارجرجس اسبورتينج  . ص 49 [ النسخه الاليكترونيه طبعة 2008  . ص 60 ]

 6 - عن عظة : حيث انه يليق بالمسيحيين . النصوص  المسيحيه في العصور الاولي . الانبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين . الجزء الاول .  سيرته ، عظاته ، قوانينه .. د / صموئيل القس قزمان معوض . مراجعة هيئه  علميه اكاديميه تحت اشراف د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . إصدار دار بناريون للنشر ص  94

Amgd Bishara


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 يوليو 2014)

*شكرا أستاذ أوريجانوس على الأضافات المهمة ..​*


----------



## aymonded (15 يوليو 2014)

أن أراد أحد ان يكرم القديسين، فليعلم أنهم قد باعوا كل شيء في العالم بكل مباهجة من أجل سيدهم، فلن يهمهم غلو الحرير الذي تلف عظامهم به، ولا يهمهم أطياب العالم للتكفين، ولا يهمهم غلو التوابيت وعظمتها ولا عرض أجسادهم على الناس، لأنهم قد قدموا حياتهم مثال حي في القداسة ومحبة الله أمام العالم كله، ومكتوب عنهم: [ وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت ] (رؤيا 12: 11)...


فأن أراد أحد أن يكرمهم حقاً فليشابه أعمالهم التي كانت تستند على نعمة الله، ويحقق في نفسه بروح الحياة الرب المُحيي أن يكون هيكل الله المقدس، فيشترك معهم في محبة ملكنا المسيح الحي...
فأن كان القديسين حقاً مرشدين لنا في حياة التقوى، فلنصغي للأمر الرسولي الذي للجميع بلا استثناء: [ اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بإيمانهم ] (عبرانيين 13: 7)

فأن كنت تكرم القديسين حقاً فأن حياتك تشابه حياتهم، وإيمانك يُشابه إيمانهم، وسعيك الدائم هو لحياة القداسة لكي تعاين نور وجه الله معهم، فأن عشت هكذا فطوابك لأن لك شركة مع القديسين حقاً في النور، أما لو كنت تكرمهم بشفتيك فقط وبمجرد ملامسة أجسادهم لتأخذ مجرد بركة بالمعنى السطحي الذي تظنه عميق، وتظن أن هذا هو الإكرام، فلتتب الآن وتسعى أن تتشبه بهم لتكون مثلهم، لأن لن يكون لك شركة معهم وانت خارج عنهم، وحياتك لا تُشابههم في أي شيئ، بل أنك حتى لا تسعى إطلاقاً أن تشابههم في أي شيء، لأنك تظن أن القداسة لهم أما أنت بتواضع كاذب تنكر هذه القداسة على نفسك، ونسيت قول الرب للجميع: كونوا قديسين !!!!
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 يوليو 2014)

*كلامك صح طبعا أستاذ أيمن ..
بس عارف فى مشكلة كبيرة أن الواحد حفظ تعليم معين من صغره ولما كبر ماهتمش يتأكد من صحة التعليم ولما كان حد يتكلم بعكس الكلام أو يحاول يستفسر كان بيستميت فى الدفاع الأعمى كما الحمقى " وأنا واحد منهم " ..
بس نشكر ربنا لأنه بيفتقد الواحد ومش بيتركه فى عماه .​*


----------



## aymonded (15 يوليو 2014)

المشكلة يا غالي مافيش تعليم حي بيسلم خبرة شركة مع الله والقديسين في النور، فالموضوع اصبح عند الناس مثل أي دين آخر، كل اللي يهمه يرضي الله كعبد واقع تحت سلطان الحرف الذي يقتل، لأن الحرف يقتل روح الشركة ويطعن النفس بالجمود، لأن أغلبية الناس اليوم تعرف عن الله معرفة عقل جاف بلا خبرة ولا شركة ولا حياة، والكل يطلب بركة الله في عياله وفي أكله وشربه وفي مسكنه وكل أمور العالم، فهبط من مستوى السماويات إلى الأرضيات، وتمسك بكل ما يخص الجسد، فالعين نزلت من على مسيح القيامة والحياة لمستوى عيشة الجسد الترابي الزائل، فأصبح الإنسان لا يتبع مسيح القيامة وله شركة في النور، حتى انه أصبح نور للعالم وملح الأرض حسب قصد الله الحي....

المشكلة ان التعليم انحصر فيما يخص الأجساد وحياة العالم فقط، وكل ما هو سماوي برضو انحصر في شكل العبودية، كتير بيتكلموا عن التبني ولكنهم لم يحيوا ابناء لله رعية مع القديسين واهل بيته، بل لازال الكثيرين غرباء عن الله متغربين عن القديسين من جهة الشركة والحياة، وكل واحد محصور في حاجته هو ولا يوجد محبة حقيقية لله كأب لنا في المسيح، والدخول في حياة الشركة بالروح القدس، وبالتلي لم يعد أحد يطلب ويسعى للقداسة حسب أمر الرب لنا جميعاً: كونوا قديسين كما أن آباكم هو قدوس...

فأن لم نصبح حقاً قديسين فأن الله لم يعد أبونا لأن كل ابن المفروض يشابه أباه، والله أبانا أعطانا ابنه الوحيد لكي يزرع فينا مجده ونوره، مقدساً أوانينا بروحه الخاص حتى يكون خلاصنا مضموناً وقداستنا حاضرة لو طلبناها منه، لأنه هو كسائنا الخاص وفرح حياتنا كلنا...​


----------



## اندرو اوريجانوس (24 أبريل 2015)

تكـــــــريم رفــــات القديسين للقديس جيـــــــروم 


الرفات المقدسة

بقلم القديس جيروم



يقول فيجيلانتيوس: لماذا تُقبل وتُمجد رفات ملفوفة في قماش؟ ويقول أيضاً في نفس الكتاب: نرى مراسم وثنية تُجرى في الكنائس تحت عباءة الدين، وتوقد الكثير من الشموع بينما الشمس مازالت تشرق، وفي كل مكان نرى القليل من مسحوق تافه ملفوف في قماش ثمين يتم تقبيله والتعبد له!
ما هذا الجنون؟! من هذا الذي تعبَّد للشهداء من قبل؟ من هذا الذي حسب البشر آلهة؟
ماذا فعل بولس وبرنابا حينما ظن شعب ليكأونية أنهم زفس وهرمس، وأرادوا أن يذبحوا لهما، ألم يمزقا ثيابهما وأعلنا أنهما مجرد بشر (أع 14). ليس بكونهما ليسوا أفضل من زفس وهرمس - اللذان كانا مجرد بشر ماتوا منذ عهد بعيد - لكن لأن الكرامة الواجبة لله كانت تُقدم لهما بسبب الأفكار الخاطئة للوثنيين. ونقرأ نفس الشيء بالنسبة لبطرس، عندما سجد له كرنيليوس، أقامه بطرس قائلاً قُم أنا أيضاً إنسان (أع 10). 

وأنت يا فيجيلانتيوس كيف تتجرأ متكلماً بهذا الشكل عن الشيء الغامض الذي يُحمَّل في وعاء (أنبوبة) ويُمجَّد؟
ما هذا الذي تدعوه شيء؟!
قل لنا بأكثر وضوح ماذا تعني بعبارة "قليل من المسحوق ملفوف في قماش غالي الثمن في وعاء صغير". 

هذه هي رفات الشهداء الذي نراك مغتاظاً بسببها، لكونها مُغطاه بستار غالي الثمن، وليس بخرق أو قماش شعر أو مُلقاه في ركام.

هل نحن إذاً مذنبين بتدنيس المقدسات عندما ندخل كنائس الرسل التي تحتوي على رفاتهم؟! 

هل كان الأمبراطور قسطنطين مُذنب بتدنيس المقدسات عندما نقل الرفات المقدسة التي لأندراوس الرسول، ولوقا وتيموثاوس إلى مدينة القسطنطينية؟ 

إن الشياطين في حضور رفات القديسين تصرخ، والشياطين الساكنة في فيجيلانتيوس تعترف أنها تشعر بتأثير القديسين. 

وفي وقتنا الحاضر، هل الأمبراطور أركاديوس مُذنب بتدنيس المقدسات عندما نقل عظام النبي صموئيل المبارك من اليهودية إلى تراقيا؟ هل كل الأساقفة نعتبرهم ليس فقط مدنسين للمقدسات، بل أيضاً سخفاء لكونهم حملوا ذلك الشيء الذي لا قيمة له، التراب والرماد، ملفوف في حرير في أواني ذهبية؟ هل كل الناس الذين في جميع الكنائس حمقى لكونهم ذهبوا لكي يستقبلوا الرفات المقدسة، ورحبوا بها بفرح كبير كما ولو أنهم ينظرون نبياً حياً في وسطهم، حتى كان هناك تجمع عظيم واحد للشعب من فلسطين إلى خليقدونية، مرددين بصوت واحد التماجيد للمسيح؟ لقد كانوا حقاً يهيمون بصموئيل وليس بالمسيح بشكل مباشر، لكن صموئيل كان كاهناً ونبياً للمسيح.

أنت تظهر سوء الظن لأنك تفكر فقط في الجسد الميت، ومن ثم تُجدِّف.
أقرأ الإنجيل: "أنا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب. ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء" (مت 22). إذا كانوا أحياء فهم غير محفوظين في حبس شريف، بحسب تعبيرك.
إذ أنك تقول أن مسكن أرواح الرسل والشهداء إما في حضن إبراهيم أو في موضع تنعم، أو تحت مذبح الله، ولا يستطيعون ترك قبورهم الخاصة، والتواجد في أماكن حيثما أرادوا ... بل محفوظين بعيداً في حراسة حرة مكرمة في الجزر المباركة السماوية. 

هل تطرح عنك ناموس الله؟ هل تضع الرسل في سلاسل؟ فتجعلهم باقين في حجز إلى يوم الدينونة، وليس مع ربهم، بالرغم من أنه مكتوب بشأنهم: "يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب" (رؤ 14). إذا كان الخروف حاضر في كل مكان، فنفس الشيء ينبغي الإعتقاد به فيما يتعلق بأولئك الذين في معيته. وبينما يتجول الشيطان وجنوده في العالم بأكمله، وبسرعة رهيبة يحضرون أنفسهم في كل مكان، فهل يُحتجَّز الشهداء - بعد إراقة دماءهم - بعيداً عن الأنظار ويغلق عليهم في تابوت، والذي منه لا يستطيعون الهروب؟!

أنت تقول في كتيبك، أنه طالما نحن أحياء نستطيع أن نصلي من أجل بعضنا البعض، ولكن ما أن نموت فلا يمكن لأي صلاة أن تسمع، وهذا يحدث لأن الشهداء بالرغم من صراخهم طلباً للإنتقام لدمائهم، إلا أن طلبتهم لم تستجب حتى الآن (رؤ 6). 



إذا كان الرسل والشهداء بينما وهم مازالوا في الجسد يمكنهم الصلاة من أجل الآخرين - في الوقت الذي كانوا فيه مازالوا قلقين بشأن أنفسهم - فكم بالأكثر يمكنهم فعل ذلك بعدما ربحوا أكاليلهم وتغلبوا وأنتصروا؟

إن رجلاً واحداً هو موسى يحصل من الله على العفو لستمائة ألف رجل مسلح (خر 23)، وأسطفانوس - الذي تبع سيده وأول شهيد مسيحي - يلتمس الغفران لمضطهديه، فهل بعدما دخلوا إلى الحياة مع المسيح يكون عندهم قوة أقل من ذي قبل؟

يقول الرسول بولس الرسول أن النفوس في السفينة قد وهبت له، المئتين وستة وسبعين نفساً (أع 27)، فهل بعد إنحلاله ليكون مع المسيح، هل يجب عليه أن يغلق فمه، ولا يقدر أن ينطق بكلمة واحدة لأجل أولئك الذين آمنوا بإنجيله في كافة أنحاء العالم بأكمله؟

وهل فيجيلانتيوس الكلب الحي أفضل من بولس الأسد الميت؟ يحق لي القول هكذا مع سفر الجامعة لو صرحت بأن بولس ميت في الروح، ولكن الحقيقة أن القديسين لا يعتبرون أموات بل يقال أنهم راقدون. ولهذا السبب قيل عن لعازر الذي كان على وشك أن يقوم ثانية أنه نائم (يو 11)، والرسول بولس يمنع التسالونيكيين من الحزن على اللذين رقدوا (1 تس 4: 13).




Reference: Nicene Post Nicene fathers, Second Series, Volume 6, letter of Jerome against Vigilantius.


----------



## grges monir (24 أبريل 2015)

موضوع مهم
وخصوصا اذا فى زمن فية لغط شديد تجاة بعض المعتقدات كاجساد القديسين والمعجزات المذكورة فى بعض الكتب


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 أبريل 2015)

وايه المشكله لما نكرم القديسين واجسادهم 
ايه المشكله لما ناخد بركه منهم 
احنا مش بنعبد القديسين ولا بنقلد الوثنين 
ودى اهم حاجه 
احنا عارفين لما بتحصل معجزه 
ربنا هو اللى بيعمل المعجزه لكن برضه بنطلب شفاعتهم 
ودى بساطة الايمان


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 ديسمبر 2015)

للرفع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وايه المشكله لما نكرم القديسين واجسادهم
> ايه المشكله لما ناخد بركه منهم
> احنا مش بنعبد القديسين ولا بنقلد الوثنين
> ودى اهم حاجه
> ...



*ايه الل دخل الشفاعة يا ماريا فى وضع اجساد القديسين بهذا الشكل ؟؟

 الصراحة انا الامر دا بيعثرنى جدا​*


----------



## aymonded (5 ديسمبر 2015)

*كل الأجساد المادية لابسة الفساد لأنها لم تتغير بعد ولم تُمجد بعد إلا في مجيء الرب الثاني، وليس لها أي علاقة بموضوع صلوات وطلبات القديسين، فموضع الأجساد يا إما في المدافن البعيدة عن الكنيسة تماماً ولا ينبغي أن يتعلَّق بها أحد، أو تُدفن تحت المذبح لأنه مذبح الشهادة، لأن هذا يُعبَّر عن أن هؤلاء الذين ماتوا ماتوا في الإيمان على رجاء حي بقيامة يسوع من بين الأموات وليس لنا إلا أن ننظر لنهاية سيرتهم ونتمثل بإيمانهم، أما تعلُّق الناس بالمعجزات والتركيز عليها يدل على عدم وجود علاقة إيمان حي مبني على لمسات شافية من شخص ربنا يسوع للنفس، لأن الإنسان الذي حدثت له معجزة شفاء اليوم فأنه سيمرض غداً، والذي حتى قام من الأموات بمعجزة سيموت في وقتٍ ما، فكل المعجزات التي تحدث وتخص المادة أو الجسد فيا إما علامة لكي يصل الإنسان للإيمان لأنه غير مؤمن، يا إما تسند ضعفه لكي يتقوى ويثبت في الإيمان، لكن لو ظل تركيزه على المعجزات فقط وتكريم الأجساد والانحصار في كل ما هو غير سماوي فأنه طبيعياً يضل عن الحق وتتعلق نفسه بالمديات، ناسياً قول الرسول: أن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس، لا تطلبوا ما على الأرض..*​*فأن كان المؤمن ينظر للمعجزة على أساس أنها سند له يفتخر به قدام الناس، أو أنه يقول للناس بسبب شعوره بالأقلية أن لنا نحن المسيحيين قوة عظيمة تسندنا، فقد خاب من النعمة وسقط منها، لأنه استند على آخر غير ذراع الرب القوية ولم يمدح غنى نعمته التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة، لأنه ينبغي أن يفتخر بالرب الذي فداه وخلصه من الموت الأبدي مش من أمراض الجسد، لأن كل من هو مؤمن إيمان حي بالله لا ينظر للأجساد ولا يطمح راحة على الأرض، بل أن يتوقع استعلان مجد ابن الله الحي منتظراً موعد مجيئة قائلاً: "آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع".*​​*لأن من يتعلق بالمعجزات بيصدَّر للناس تعاليم خاطئة، حتى يجعلهم يفقدوا إيمانهم وثقتهم في الله الحي تماماً، وذلك حينما يتعرضون لمشاكل واضطهادات قليلة أو كثيرة، بل وقد تصل للقتل وكل ضيق، وأيضاً الأمراض الصعبة المؤلمة سواء لهم أو لأحبائهم المُقربين ولا يتم شفائهم منها مهما ما صلوا ولا طلبوا قديسين الدنيا والآخرة، لأن الرب نفسه قال: في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، وايضاً قال: أن كل من يقتلكم يظن انه يقدم خدمة حسنة لله، ولم يعدنا اننا لن نمرض قط، لأن حتى الرسل أنفسهم مرضوا وتعبوا واضطهدوا ولم يحدث لهم شفاء من الأمراض بل ولم ينجوا من تعييرات بل ومن قتلهم من مُضطديهم.*​*بالطبع أنا أعلم كلام الناس تجاه صوت الحق الذي لن يقبلوه وسينعتوا كل من يتكلم بالحق بعدم الإيمان الحسن ولا التمسك بالتقليد الحي الذي سيُبكتهم في النهاية لأن كلام الرب نفسه سيُدين كل من لا يُريد أن يرى ويبصر الحق المُعلن في كلمته الحيه التي تُعلن لا ملكوت أرضي زائل بل المجد السماوي لأن غاية حياتنا هو أن نلبس الرب يسوع ولا نصنع تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات.*​*فمن يلتقط صوت الروح القدس بأُذنه الداخلية، ويحيا وفق كلمة الله حسب إعلان المجد المستتر فيها، فقد ربح نفسه في المسيح يسوع، أما من لا يُريد أن يُصغي فقد خسر نفسه وضاع في خضم التعلُّق بما لا ينفع أو يُفيد إلا كل ما يخص الحياة الحاضرة التي تزول حتماً ولن تبقى بكل ما فيها من شكل مقدسات أو حتى أجساد أو مباني أو هياكل مقدسة حتى، لأن كل ما على الأرض سيفنى حتماً وبالضرورة وسيتغير عند مجيء الرب الأخير، فلننظر لنهاية سير القديسين ونتمثل بإيمانهم لأن هذا هو إعلان الإنجيل والهدف من حياتهم على الأرض.*​​​​


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2015)

بنسمع كتير جملة 
بناخد بركة الجسد
اية محل الجملة دى فى المسيحية؟؟؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 ديسمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بنسمع كتير جملة
> بناخد بركة الجسد
> اية محل الجملة دى فى المسيحية؟؟؟



تراث لاهوت شعبى ..
البركة تأتى من الأنسان نفسه الملتصق بالله ..
والبركة ليست شيى مادي حسي ينتقل عن طريق وضع الأيادي علي الأجساد فتنتقل من جسد لأخر بل هي حياة نتمثل بها في حياتنا ..
فنلتصق بالرب نصير نحن بركة لنا ولمن حولنا ..


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2015)

> تراث لاهوت شعبى ..


انا اعرف تراث شعبى
لكن لاهوت شعبى اول مرة اسمعها بصراحةومعرفش يعنى اية لاهووووووووت شعبى دى
منالاخر يعنى
خطأ ام صواب
جملة بركة جسد القديس


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 ديسمبر 2015)

لاهوت شعبي معناها خلط الموروثات التراثية والحكايات الشعبية بالأمور اللاهوتية والعقيدية .
الاجساد مكانها الدفن وتعود للتراب والارض التي اخذت منها ..
اما موضوع التبرك منها فلن اخوض فيه فبعض الاباء قال به والبعض الأخر لا ..


----------



## peace_86 (5 ديسمبر 2015)

*أنا شايف ان سواءاً كان التبرك بأجساد ينادي به بعض الأباء أو لا ينادي..
فعلى العموم.. نحن نتكلم عن النتيجة وعن الأمر الأهم..

طبيعي أن سيدنا المسيح لن يديننا إذا تبركت فئة بأجساد قديسيه. لأنه يدين الخطية والأعمال الشريرة.

لكن..
أنا أشوف إن هذه الممارسة أدت إلى نوع من الإبتعاد عن المسيح إلى حد ما.. يعني لم تعد أعيننا تصوب نحو يسوع المسيح.. بل متجهة أكثر نحو القديسين..
لم يعد هناك أي تمييز حقيقي.. لم يعد المؤمن يفرق بين الفعل الصحيح والفعل الغير صحيح..
فالتبرك كلمة فضفاضة جداً.. قد تعني مجرد إكرام... او أن تصل لمرحلة شبيهة من العبادة
بل في بعض الأحيان تكون عبادة صريحة... اللهم الا المصطلح

من قبل أيام كان عيد القديس شربل..
وكنت أسمع القصائد وأقرأ تعليقات الناس.. لم أعد أفرق بين القديش شربل وبين سيدنا المسيح
يا شربل إحمينا.. يا شربل إشفينا... !!!

لم تتوقف التبرك عند عبارة مثل: يا شربل صليلنا.. بل وصلت لمرحلة طلب الشفاء الذي هو للمسيح وحده

بعض الأفعال يجب أن تتوقف تماماً ولا يجوز ان نعتبرها (بساطة) .. فالبساطة شيء والجهل شيء
البساطة يعني رجل كبير في السن أمي لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة لكنه يحفظ المزامير والصلاة الربانية ويخطيء في بعض الكلمات.. هذه بساطة
لكن أن تحصل أفعال تبعدنا عن المسيح!!! فهذا هو الجهل بعينه

بل أن البعض يقولها صراحة: كنت محتاج لمعجزة.. فطلبت يسوع ولم يستجب لي.. فطلبت القديس فلاني فاستجاب لي...
ناقلين مجد يسوع لمجد قديسيه!!

أنصحكم بمشاهدة هذا المقاطع للأب الخوري الذي أتابعه كثيراً: الأب بولس ماريديني
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QTBn7JaZVo


----------

